# NHS donor waiting lists - how do they work?



## Sweet Peas (Mar 23, 2009)

I wonder if anyone might be able to help with this...


Does anyone know how the NHS donor waiting lists work? How are they prioritised? Is it age, date joined the list, or other factors which determine the order? Our clinic have mentioned 'priority couples' several times, and when questioned, won't be drawn on what this is. Are priority couples those who are nearing the funding age limit?


I just wondered if anyone knew how the lists worked, as our clinic refuses to give out any information about the list, quoting the data protection act every time we ask any questions.


Thank you.


----------

